
Jack Dorsey asks Elon how to fix Twitter. Musk's suggestion: identify the bots - rblion
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-01-17/jack-dorsey-asks-elon-musk-how-to-fix-twitter
======
mikro2nd
Cue a bunch of HN articles whingeing about victims of false positive flagging
with no practical recourse...

------
Juliate
"Nobody knew" /s

Identify them in big bold red colors.

Make their history publicly auditable (when they joined, how their
followers/following pattern looks like, what their posting pattern looks like,
what topics/hashtags do they use most frequently, what their network of
connection looks like).

Restrict the hell out of them as to what/how many actions they can do every
month (un/follow, post, rt, like, report) so that they become slow by design.

~~~
elfexec
Agreed. Instead of removing the accounts, they should just freeze the accounts
and keep them public so that we can all see what they've been up to. Maybe a
red check mark to show they are verified bots?

------
deegles
Identify humans with a $1 credit card charge and a quick automated video call
+ face recognition. If your account is verified, your tweets are indexed and
searchable. Maybe add other limits for unverified accounts.

